# مجانا أخذتم ... مجانا أعطوا



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

مجانا أخذتم ... مجانا أعطوا​ 

باختصار :​ 
My name : Peter Magdy ... My age : 16 Years​ 

و انا جاى النهارده و بكتب الموضوع دا
علشان أى حد مش بيعرف يصمم أو حتى بيعرف
و عـاوزنى أصـمـملـه صـوره أو توقـيع . أنا تحـت أمـره .​ 

مع ان الموضوع مكتوب قبل كده من عضو آخر لكن عادى جدا أن يطلب منى أو يطلب من عضو آخر .. و كل عضو و راحته .​ 



المطلوب :

لو مطلوب كلام ع الصوره ( تكتبهولى فى الطلب ) .​
لو اسم ع الصوره ( تكتبلى الاسم اللى عاوزه ع الصوره ) .​
لو عاوز الصوره لقديس معين ( شفيعك مثلا ) .​
تقوللى لونك المفضل علشان أحاول أحطهولك فى الصوره .​
لو عاوز الصوره تدل على الحزن أو الفرح تقوللى .​
بس هو دا المطلوب​



*و شرطى الوحيد هو أن الصور اللى تطلبوها تكون مسيحيه فقط*
*و لا ألبى طلب أى شخص يطلب تصميم خارج عن التصميمات المسيحيه*​


و انا هبذل كل جهدى فى ان انا أخلى التصميم فى أحسن صوره​​


و كمان تصميماتكم هتكون مكونه من اكثر من لون واحد .. هيكونوا 3 ألوان و منهم لون واحد بناتى .. زى أخر 3 تصميمات كده . بس هيكون بينهم لون بناتى .​​



و كمان علشان تطمئنوا ... دى أحلى تصميمات عملتها :​​


و طبعا كل لما تعدى تصميمات هتلاقيها بتتقدم و بتبقى أحلى​​







​​






​






​






​






​






​






​






​


يا رب أكون بعرف أصمم كويس و تكون الصور عجبتكم​


و يا رب أكون بعمل حاجه تسعدكم ​​


مستنى ردودكم و طلبات تصميماتكم​



*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

نسيت أقول لكوا :​ 
اللى عاوزنى مكتبش اسمى على صورته .. يقول عادى و مايتكسفش​ 

و مستنى طلبات تصميماتكم​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يناير 2010)

تصميمات روعه يا بيتر

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل وتسلم ايدك بجد

وعموما لو محتاجين اي حاجه اكيد هنقولك يا جميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتير ( *روزي86* ) على مرورك الجميل​ 

الموضوع نور بوجودكـ​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## solofanty (27 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل


----------



## سور (27 يناير 2010)

فكره جميلة بس متعبه ليك اوى سولو
ربنا يقويك
ممكن صوره لامنا العذراء وعليها اسم ابنتى solange
واختار الالوان على ذوقك
شكراا لمجهودك​


----------



## solofanty (27 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره جميلة بس متعبه ليك اوى سولو
> 
> ربنا يقويك
> ممكن صوره لامنا العذراء وعليها اسم ابنتى solange
> ...




ولا متعبه ولا حاجه
كل الحكايه إنى بحب التصميم و ببقى ستمتع لما أعمل حاجه زى دى

و هحاول أعمل لحضرتك التصميم فى أقرب وقت .. يومين بالكتير اوى​


----------



## solofanty (27 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره جميلة بس متعبه ليك اوى سولو
> 
> ربنا يقويك
> ممكن صوره لامنا العذراء وعليها اسم ابنتى solange
> ...




ولا متعبه ولا حاجه .

كل الحكايه إنى بحب التصميم و ببقى مستمتع لما أعمل حاجه زى دى .

و هحاول أعمل لحضرتك التصميم فى أقرب وقت .. يومين بالكتير اوى .

و هبعته لحضرتك فى رساله خاصه .. و كمان هاحطه هنا فى رد .​


----------



## solofanty (30 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره جميلة بس متعبه ليك اوى سولو
> 
> ربنا يقويك
> ممكن صوره لامنا العذراء وعليها اسم ابنتى solange
> ...




أولا أسف على التأخير .. علشان كان عندى إمتحانات

ثانيا سورى إن الصوره مش حلوه اوى .. علشان انا لسه منزل الفوتوشوب الجديد و مش عارف أشتغل عليه كويس و لسه محطتلوش الفرش و الإستايلات و الأكشنات و الخطوط و الذى منه

ثالثا دا التصميم :





​


----------



## سور (31 يناير 2010)

ميررررررررسى سولو
 التصميم جميل عجابنى قوى
الرب يعوض تعب محتك


----------



## solofanty (31 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتير لمرور حضرتك​


----------



## solofanty (31 يناير 2010)

دا تصميم تانى للعدرا .. و متهيألى دا أحلى







مستنى رأى حضرتك

أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## faris sd4l (6 فبراير 2010)

موضوع حلو و خدمة رائعة ربنا يباركك اخوي
يلا ورجيني تصميم على زوقك فيو اسمي و يكمون مكتوب فيو
محتاج لصوتك

حبيت اخد رأيك باخر تصميم لإلي





​


----------



## solofanty (6 فبراير 2010)

faris sd4l قال:


> موضوع حلو و خدمة رائعة ربنا يباركك اخوي
> 
> يلا ورجيني تصميم على زوقك فيو اسمي و يكمون مكتوب فيو
> محتاج لصوتك
> ...





دا التصميم اللى طلبته يا باشا .. بس على فكره انا مش بصمم حاجه مش مسيحيه علشان مش بتطلع حلوه .. مش بعرف أصمم حاجه مش مسيحيه







و بجد تصميمك جميل​


----------



## faris sd4l (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخوي على التصميم ربنا يبارك موهبتك
انا عادة ما بصمم غير اشياء مسيحية بس مرات بصمم شغلات بتعبر عم مشاعري بالفترة اللي بم فيها​


----------



## solofanty (12 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تصميم متحرك شوية
بصورة المير مار جرجس او الأمير تادرس
والكتابة
الأمير
وبدون توقيعك على الصورة


----------



## elamer1000 (10 أبريل 2010)

والف شكر يا غالى


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## solofanty (5 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> ممكن تصميم متحرك شوية





elamer1000 قال:


> بصورة المير مار جرجس او الأمير تادرس
> والكتابة
> الأمير
> وبدون توقيعك على الصورة




ياريت توضح أكتر الصوره اللى حضرتك عاوزها

سورى بجد على التأخير
و ميرسى لكل اللى ردوا و نوروا الموضوع بردودهم​


----------



## noraa (31 مايو 2010)

ممكن  اطلب من صورتين واحدة للشهيد ابانوب ومعاها مارى مينا واكتب على الصورة ابانوب ومينا ميلاد بس معلش انا عايزة  حجمها صغير شوية تنزل على  شاشاة موبيل صينى  وصورة تانية  للقديس اسطفانوس واكتب علية  ستيفن رومانى  وشكراااااااااااااا جدا لتعبك


----------



## solofanty (1 يونيو 2010)

أوكـ .. ميرسى كتير لمرور حضرتكـ

و الصور هتكون جاهزه فى خلال 24 ساعه​


----------



## solofanty (1 يونيو 2010)

noraa قال:


> ممكن اطلب من صورتين واحدة للشهيد ابانوب ومعاها مارى مينا واكتب على الصورة ابانوب ومينا ميلاد بس معلش انا عايزة حجمها صغير شوية تنزل على شاشاة موبيل صينى وصورة تانية للقديس اسطفانوس واكتب علية ستيفن رومانى وشكراااااااااااااا جدا لتعبك


 





 >>> <<< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




دى التصميمات اللى طلبتها و يا رب تعجبك​


----------



## noraa (3 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وبجد  ذوقك فوق الروعة


----------



## solofanty (3 يونيو 2010)

العفو

دا أقل واجب أقدر أقدمه

و كمان انا ببقى مستمتع لما بصمم الصور دى


ميرسى كتير لمرورك​


----------



## tawfik jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

ممكن كدة تصميم توقيع خفيف وجميل يكون فيه العبارات التالية :
-معا من اجل وحدة المسيحية
-مسيحية فلسطين
اذا تقدر كل عبارة في صورة  منفردة يكون افضل بس على راحتك


----------



## solofanty (4 يونيو 2010)

أوكـ

فى خلال 24 ساعه يكون طلبك جاهز​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 يونيو 2010)

solofanty قال:


> ياريت توضح أكتر الصوره اللى حضرتك عاوزها
> 
> سورى بجد على التأخير
> و ميرسى لكل اللى ردوا و نوروا الموضوع بردودهم​



*صورة لمارى جرجس *

*على ذوقك وبتوقيع الأمير*


*شكر ليك*
​


----------



## solofanty (5 يونيو 2010)

أوكـ

فى خلال 24 ساعه يكون طلبك جاهز​


----------



## solofanty (5 يونيو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> ممكن كدة تصميم توقيع خفيف وجميل يكون فيه العبارات التالية :





tawfik jesus قال:


> -معا من اجل وحدة المسيحية
> -مسيحية فلسطين
> اذا تقدر كل عبارة في صورة منفردة يكون افضل بس على راحتك




دى الصور اللى حضرتك طلبتها كل واحده ليها 4 ألوان و حضرتك تختار على زوقك
















































*يا رب تكون الصور عجبتكـ .. مستنى رأى حضرتكـ*​


----------



## solofanty (5 يونيو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> صورة لمارى جرجس
> 
> 
> على ذوقك وبتوقيع الأمير
> ...




دى الصوره اللى طلبتها .. معلش هى بسيطه علشان هى صوره واحده لمارجرجس .. بس يا رب تعجبك







معلش هى مش حلوه أوى بس هاعملك واحده تانيه قريب​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 يونيو 2010)

solofanty قال:


> دى الصوره اللى طلبتها .. معلش هى بسيطه علشان هى صوره واحده لمارجرجس .. بس يا رب تعجبك
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الف شكر ومستنى تانى


----------



## tawfik jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر ليك اخوي تعبتك معايا , اسف للتأخر,


----------



## solofanty (8 يونيو 2010)

العفو

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## i love jesus20 (23 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت يا استاذ بيتر انا عايز تصميم لمنتجاي الجديد و اسمه منتديات النور المسيحي 

بس لو سمحت عيزه ع زوقك انت و شكرا


----------



## solofanty (3 يوليو 2010)

i love jesus20 قال:


> لو سمحت يا استاذ بيتر انا عايز تصميم لمنتجاي الجديد و اسمه منتديات النور المسيحي





i love jesus20 قال:


> بس لو سمحت عيزه ع زوقك انت و شكرا​


​








سورى عالتأخير​


----------



## maramero (5 يوليو 2010)

*مرسي علي الموضوع ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## solofanty (5 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## i love jesus20 (6 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا استاذ بيتر ع التصميم 

بس لو فيها مضايقة عايز تصميم ثاني لمنتداي الجديد

(المسيح نور العالم)


----------



## solofanty (6 يوليو 2010)

i love jesus20 قال:


> الف شكر يا استاذ بيتر ع التصميم
> 
> بس لو فيها مضايقة عايز تصميم ثاني لمنتداي الجديد
> 
> (المسيح نور العالم)



فى خلال 24 ساعه يكون طلبك جاهز


----------



## i love jesus20 (9 يوليو 2010)

يا استاذ بيتر دول بقو 72 ساعة مش 24 ساعة


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك يا حبيبى على موضوعك وكنت حابب اسالك انت ازاى بتعمل اللمعان فى الصصور دى


----------

